# looking for advice.



## sammyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all.
we have been TTC for a very long time now & done many cycles over the years.  The consultant thought our problem may be due to the sperm quality so after a long time & discussions we decided to use a donor. We had our last cycle in April and had another BFN. The major blow to this cycle was that I only had 2 eggs! This is the lowest number off eggs I have ever got & usually get around 9- 12. 
We have our follow up in June & was wondering if any of you have any advice on what to ask or any tests etc we can do.
We have used intralipds & clexane the last couple of cycles & also had an endometrial scratch. 
I have had some counselling but to be honest it didn't help. I just feel so down at the moment & don't seem to have anyone to talk to. I went to a school reunion at the weekend & felt so depressed when I got home. Only about 20 people went but every single one of them had children, so all I heard all night was what there children were doing etc. 
My niece is also pregnant so that is also getting me down at the minute. We have spent so much time and money over the years on treatment & I feel like time is running out. We have never been tested for any immune issues as the clinic don't believe in them & to be honest I wouldn't know where to start.
I would be very grateful if anyone has any advice for me before I go mad   
Thank you all
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sammy feel so terribly to read your post and can imagine what an awful experience that reunion was and am sure it did nothing but compound your pain   only bit of advice I have is to read agates "learning from your failed cycles" as there is heaps of info and posts and something may jump out at you, you'll find it under the immunes section of the boards.

I truly believe arming yourself with as much knowledge in this game is key, also learning about your own body and it's signals can go a long way in being your own advocate and enabling you to make your own informed choices.

Best of luck x


----------



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Sammy, 

I didn't want to read and run- I feel the same at the moment after my good work friend told me she is pregnant- my 2nd cycle only failed a few weeks ago and the announcement has really got to me and I'm usually not a negative person at all. I would second looking at agates guide to failed cycles- it is fantastic. We are moving clinics and I have many questions to ask my new clinic and after reading her tips it would have been a miracle the 2nd cycle worked as do many things went wrong. Xx


----------



## sammyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Evening   
Thank you so much Blondie & Twiggy for your reply. I will read Agates guide & make sure I have lots of questions before our follow up consultation. 
I would be very grateful if anyone else has any advice.
Me & DH are having a couple of nice quality days together & off to the beach tomorrow (rain or not) for fish & chips! 
I have also booked us a holiday to Tunisia for July to give us something to look forward to. We can't really afford it but as we never made it to blast we had a refund from the clinic!
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Sammy

So sorry to read about your recent BFN and your treatment history, you have really been through the mill but you are still standing and asking questions so you are obviously a very strong lady!

Regardless of how good a clinic is there is no such thing as one size fits all and therefore if your clinic doesn't do something that you want or think you may need then apply a "mix and match" approach.

Our treatment was under NHS funding and my clinics hands were tied on what they could and couldn't offer me and like you said about your clinic they didn't believe in testing for immunes.

After our second chemical pregnancy we went to the Lister in London for a full set of tests and can highly recommend them, the doc and other staff were amazing and everything was dealt with quickly.

We had tests on us both including karotyping, for hubby, and thyroid, thrombophillia and NK cells testing for me.

The doctor we saw also looked at other issues for instance he scanned me and diagnosed me as Borderline PCOS even though my clinic never mentioned this as they don't believe in "borderline".

Another issue for me was early bleeding, have you ever experienced this on your cycles? I bled before my OTD and the doc told me that that is a sign of lack of progesterone, not everybody metabolises the pessaries and so he prescribed me with injectible progesterone, again that is something that my clinic don't subscribe to as they don't believe that that is an issue but in my opinion to assume that pessaries will work for everybody is shortsighted.

I also had claxane and prednisalone added to my drug regime and one or more of these things worked as my gorgeous wee man is now three months old and asleep upstairs right now!

Long story short my love you have to become the "site foreman" of your own body, there is so much info out there now and our access to information regarding this stuff is boundless, do your research and don't be afraid to pick and choose who you see and for what.

We had MF as our initial diagnosis but ultimately it was sorting out the issues with me that came up during treatment that helped us to be successful!

I wish you the best of luck Hun and if you have any other questions I would be glad to assist you in anyway I can!

Pudding
X


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Sammy, so sorry to hear about your tx. That must be incredibly difficult to deal with. Have you had a hysteroscopy to check your uterus? My clinic recommends one after two failed cycles. You can get the level 1 immune testing done for free by your gp. I would also recommend levels 2 as well although it is expensive in the UK. Have you thought about treatment abroad? Serum in Greece can do all the immune testing for around £300. They are really lovely and you get such a personalised treatment. You can have a free telephone consultation with them to see what you think. It may be worth considering switching clinics after all this time to see if another clinic can offer you anything different. I would say immune testing and hystoscopy would be the way forward though. Big hugs to you.


----------

